# Reemplazos de transistores



## shermann (Mar 13, 2009)

hola a todos: quisiera saber el reemplazo para los transistores de un amplificador audinac at700 necesito saber reemplazo para transisor RCAIC05, RCAIC06 tambien para los 2AS223 y 2A219 si me pueden ayudar graciassss .


----------

